# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  TEMU AKBAR ke 3 , 25 APRIL 2015 , ANCOL BEACH CITY

## Dony Lesmana

Dear teman teman , sudah merupakan tradisi setiap tahun ada kois festival... masih teringat kepada keseruan temu akbar di 8th kois dan VI MP , mari kita ulangi lagi yukk... 

apalagi kali ini acaranya di mall , yang akan dibuat seperti kafe kayak waktu di epiwalk ..  kapan lagi nih bisa kopi darat ?? apalagi sekarang KOIS  FESTIVAL nya ALL SIZE

buat ngejalanin ini kita tunjuk dulu ketuanya nih .. Ada calon ??

Kalao saya mengajukan 5 calon bagaimana ya ?

1. Om DAVID PUPU ... orang yg sangat giat didalam PV PV dan menolong para hobbyist 

2. Om BAYU ... KOI KICHI yang sangat total dan banyak juga bergaul di lingkungan BSD dan JAKARTA

3. Om BUDIONO .. KOI KICHI yang beken nih.. udah beberapa kali GC dengan hasil keepingannya dan sangat gaul juga 

4. Om Han FROSTBITES , nah yang ini jangan ditanya pengetahuan tentang filtrasinya .. sangat terkenal dikalangan penghobby ... sentuhan tangan dinginnya menjadikan beliau GC KC beberapa kali tahun ini..

5. At least but not last ... THE RISING STAR .. om Gunche .. Semangat keepingnya sangat luar biasa , dan selalu membawa kejutan buat kita semua .. dan sangat gaul serta rendah hati serta tidak pelit... hahahhaaha

ayo om om apa ada pilihan lain ... 

Themanya cukup simple buat temu akbar kali ini yaitu :

KOI-S ADALAH KITA

ditunggu masukkannya om om 

Tks

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Pilihan utama Om David Pupu
Opsi Lain, om Bayu dan Om Gueche

----------


## fajarhto

Kalau untuk semangat untuk kebersamaan saya vote *OM GUNCHE*, orang sangat konsisten dan tidak pelit itu benar adanya..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ok jd rekap sementara

1. Om david 1

2.  Om bayu 1

3. Om gunche 2...

Ayo siapa lg ????

----------


## david_pupu

I vote for gunceeee.   Please vote for :Hail:  gunceeee :Hail:

----------


## majin91

Klo begitu saya om Gunche ^^

----------


## filbert

Vote for om Gunche  ::

----------


## PrinZe

Gunche for kois

----------


## Dony Lesmana

wahh om gunche populer bgt yaaa..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Han wakil nya om Gunche

----------


## frostbitez

eh maap rasanya g ga bs deh...blom tentu free jg pas tgl segitu
mending jg om david pupu

----------


## david_pupu

Sorry om dony. saya ada planning lain pas di koi fest hehehehe. emang om gunce aja. Top dehh

----------


## PrinZe

Hidupp om gueche n tohfajar...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Gunche....

----------


## kribo

vote om Gunche

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> eh maap rasanya g ga bs deh...blom tentu free jg pas tgl segitu
> mending jg om david pupu





> Sorry om dony. saya ada planning lain pas di koi fest hehehehe. emang om gunce aja. Top dehh


ini kedua master jangan ampe ga dateng di kois fest...  heehehhehehe... banyak fans menanti soalnya

----------


## david_pupu

Pasti dateng. Tapi dikepala udh ada rencana lain buat koi fest ohohoho

----------


## LDJ

Vote david puppy...agenda lainnya bisa sambil di acara hehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

iseng nih om leoo :Cry:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Vote david puppy...agenda lainnya bisa sambil di acara hehehehe


agenda jadi GC yaaaaaa

----------


## goensoe

Kalo vote om donny boleh kan..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kalo vote om donny boleh kan..


aku urus yang bening2 om... hahahhaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

om gunche kmana yaaa ?? om aditya juga ok nihhh ...

----------


## hero

vote : aditya deh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> vote : aditya deh


om aditya emang dahsyat om... GC trus kalau KC...  :Fear:

----------


## owi

vote for gunche

----------


## Gto919

gunche or dave....

----------


## majin91

Om don...jd siapa nih ketum nya?hahaha

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Om DL, saya usul aja nich
Bagaimana klau 5 kandidate yg ada dijadikan ketua 1 s/d 5, dgn pembagian tugas masing masing

1. Om DAVID PUPU   ( Ketua 1 )
------> orang yg sangat giat didalam PV PV dan menolong para hobbyist 

2. Om BAYU ... KOI KICHI  ( Ketua 2 )
------> sangat total dan banyak juga bergaul di lingkungan BSD dan JAKARTA

3. Om BUDIONO .. KOI KICHI  ( Ketua 3 )
------> yang beken nih.. udah beberapa kali GC dengan hasil keepingannya dan sangat gaul juga 

4. Om Han FROSTBITES  ( Ketua 4 )
------> jangan ditanya pengetahuan tentang  filtrasinya .. sangat terkenal dikalangan penghobby ... sentuhan tangan  dinginnya menjadikan beliau GC KC beberapa kali tahun ini..

5. Om Gunche   THE RISING STAR  ( Ketua 5 )
------> semangat  keepingnya sangat luar biasa , dan selalu membawa kejutan buat kita  semua .. dan sangat gaul serta rendah hati serta tidak pelit...



Masinhg masing bisa saling support dan menelorkan gagasan / ide ide baik untuk Kois Community ke acara ini


Salam
Stanley

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om DL, saya usul aja nich
> Bagaimana klau 5 kandidate yg ada dijadikan ketua 1 s/d 5, dgn pembagian tugas masing masing
> 
> 1. Om DAVID PUPU   ( Ketua 1 )
> ------> orang yg sangat giat didalam PV PV dan menolong para hobbyist 
> 
> 2. Om BAYU ... KOI KICHI  ( Ketua 2 )
> ------> sangat total dan banyak juga bergaul di lingkungan BSD dan JAKARTA
> 
> ...


Usulan bgs tuh om... om Stanley yg jd penasihatnya yaaa

----------


## LDJ

Selamat buat om David Pupu dan om Gunche
Duet maut penggoyang panggung temu akbar kois fest 2015
*secara aklamasi dan disaksikan 16 orang..

Mantapp n sukses om semua...
Ga akan bisa jalan tanpa support dari masing2 member, yah mininal datang dan duduk meramaikan acara

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Selamat buat om David Pupu dan om Gunche
> Duet maut penggoyang panggung temu akbar kois fest 2015
> *secara aklamasi dan disaksikan 16 orang..
> 
> Mantapp n sukses om semua...
> Ga akan bisa jalan tanpa support dari masing2 member, yah mininal datang dan duduk meramaikan acara


no pic is hoax

----------


## epoe

Sebetulnya kelima orang itu pantas dijadiin Ketua ....................... tinggal siapa saja yang populer !!! 
serta yang bersedia ........ kan kalau ngga bersedia, bisa repot.
dan juga sudah kompak .................... ngga sembarangan bisa kompak.

saya setuju semua !!!!

----------


## asnanto

> Sebetulnya kelima orang itu pantas dijadiin Ketua ....................... tinggal siapa saja yang populer !!! 
> serta yang bersedia ........ kan kalau ngga bersedia, bisa repot.
> dan juga sudah kompak .................... ngga sembarangan bisa kompak.
> 
> saya setuju semua !!!!


*Setuju dengan om epoe.................*

----------


## LDJ

Tahun lalu heboh dengan meme ini..om niikangatau mana ya ?  ahlinya yg menambah meriah acara

----------


## david_pupu

*

Hi om2 semua,

Mengikuti tradisi seperti tahun lalu maka kami mengajak teman teman semua untuk bergabung dalam event :


TEMU AKBAR 2015 KOI'S @ ANCOL BEACH CITY 

pada acara kopi darat ini akan diadakan 


1. Lelang Koi

2. Undian hadiah bagi member kois yg mengikuti acara temu akbar 

3. dan acara lainnya yg tidak kalah asik 


Dibantu oleh panitia temu akbar, mohon doa dan bantuan teman2 semua untuk mengumpulkan para member kois daru seluruh nusantara 

so tunggu apa lagi ayuk daftarkan nama anda segera : 


1. David Setiawan 
2. 
3.
4. 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.


*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3.
4. 
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.

*

----------


## bbongso

ikutan donkkk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih..

----------


## david_pupu

Daftar Peserta temu akbar 9th Koi's Festival april 2015 

*1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih
5. bbongso
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.*

----------


## david_pupu

> 3. Dony lesmana
> 4. Aura kasih..



aura kasih Ciyuss nehhh

----------


## samalo

kopdar nya jam brp?

----------


## interisti

Daftar Peserta temu akbar 9th Koi's Festival april 2015 

*1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih
5. bbongso
6. Hendra interisti
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.*

----------


## frostbitez

ada aurat kasih...ikut dong

----------


## LDJ

7. Leopold

----------


## frostbitez

8. han****

----------


## Bayuadhi737

9. Bayuadhi

----------


## fajarhto

10. Fajar Hartanto

----------


## david_pupu

> kopdar nya jam brp?


mulai jam 2 siang sampai selesai om

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=interisti;447861]Daftar Peserta temu akbar 9th Koi's Festival april 2015 

*1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih
5. bbongso
6. Hendra interisti
7.Leopold
8.Han
9.bayuadhi
10.fajartho
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.*

----------


## asnanto

11. Asnanto

----------


## david_pupu

Ayukk siapa lagiii

----------


## Ady

12. ikoott..ADY

----------


## owi

Daftar owi

----------


## tjokferry

ikutan tjokferry

----------


## david_pupu

Daftar Peserta temu akbar 9th Koi's Festival april 2015 

*1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih
5. bbongso
6. Hendra interisti
7.Leopold
8.Han
9.bayuadhi
10.fajartho
11.asnanto
12.ady
13.owi
14.*tjokferry*
15.
16.
17.*[/QUOTE]

----------


## majin91

15. Mayendhi ^^

----------


## ismail02

Newbi boleh ikutan g om..thanks

----------


## filbert

Ikuttttttt

----------


## oqkmz

Ikut...ikut....ikuuuut......

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;448016]Daftar Peserta temu akbar 9th Koi's Festival april 2015 

*1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih
5. bbongso
6. Hendra interisti
7.Leopold
8.Han
9.bayuadhi
10.fajartho
11.asnanto
12.ady
13.owi
14.*tjokferry[B][B]
15.mayendi
16.ismail02
17.filbert
18.oqkmz
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


Hayuuk siapa lagiiiii.  Ada lelangan ikan cantik2 ada temu bicara ada quiz berhadiah

----------


## dedigouw

Daftar Peserta temu akbar 9th Koi's Festival april 2015 

*1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih
5. bbongso
6. Hendra interisti
7.Leopold
8.Han
9.bayuadhi
10.fajartho
11.asnanto
12.ady
13.owi
14.*tjokferry[B][B]
15.mayendi
16.ismail02
17.filbert
18.oqkmz
19. Dedigouw
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


Hayuuk siapa lagiiiii.  Ada lelangan ikan cantik2 ada temu bicara ada quiz berhadiah

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ada door prize juga loh

----------


## GRiffiN

*Daftar Peserta temu akbar 9th Koi's Festival april 2015 

1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih
5. bbongso
6. Hendra interisti
7. Leopold
8. Han
9. bayuadhi
10. fajartho
11. asnanto
12. ady
13. owi
14. tjokferry
15. mayendi
16. ismail02
17. filbert
18. oqkmz
19. Dedigouw
21. Fung
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


Hayuuk siapa lagiiiii.  Ada lelangan ikan cantik2 ada temu bicara ada quiz berhadiah


*

----------


## Glenardo

Hendrawan Sudarpo dan Glenardo hadir....

Salam

----------


## Tjendra T

Kalau ikut sbg penggembira boleh ngak yah...alias numpang lewat saja... :Bump2:

----------


## Tjendra T

saya mau ajak tetangga saya Luna Maya boleh ngak yah... :Jaw:

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=GRiffiN;448067]*Daftar Peserta temu akbar 9th Koi's Festival april 2015 

1. David Setiawan 
2. Slamet 
3. Dony lesmana
4. Aura kasih
5. bbongso
6. Hendra interisti
7. Leopold
8. Han
9. bayuadhi
10. fajartho
11. asnanto
12. ady
13. owi
14. tjokferry
15. mayendi
16. ismail02
17. filbert
18. oqkmz
19. Dedigouw
21. Fung
22. Hendrawan 
23. Glenardo
24. Tjendra 
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.


Hayuuk siapa lagiiiii.  Ada lelangan ikan cantik2 ada temu bicara ada quiz berhadiah


*

----------


## david_pupu

beberapa ikan lelangan

----------


## fajarhto

Ayo siapa lagi yang akan hadir diacara ini...

Para suhu akan membuka rahasianya di acara ini... Forum interaktif dan fun yang membahas pemilihan tosai berpotensi, keeping tosai sampai sansai dan tidak ketinggalan menyiapkan koi untuk tampil show dan menang.. semua dibahas di sini.

Dan jangan lupa bagi yang hadir dapat kesempatan langsung diskusi dengan para suhu yang hadir serta souvenir dan undian quiz berhadiah jutaan rupiah .. Dimana lagi bisa dapat semua kalau bukan di *Temu Akbar Koi's ke-3!*.

Kami tunggu kedatangannya.. Salam Koi's!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hadehh.., Baru bisa meluncur ke jakarta sabtu sore.. 
ini acaranya di hari sabtu ya bukan minggu?

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Sukses Acaranya Om2 Semua...Sayang sekali ga bisa hadir ada acara keluarga yg ga bisa ditinggal  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## fajarhto

> Hadehh.., Baru bisa meluncur ke jakarta sabtu sore.. 
> ini acaranya di hari sabtu ya bukan minggu?


Iya om acara temu akbar disabtu, sedangkan koi's festival sampai hari minggu




> Sukses Acaranya Om2 Semua...Sayang sekali ga bisa hadir ada acara keluarga yg ga bisa ditinggal


Lain waktu mudah2an bisa ikut ya ..

----------


## LDJ

> beberapa ikan lelangan


Semua ikan lelang di temu akbar ini adalah milik om joe dan beberapa customernya yang disumbangkan ke almarhum.
Ide awal lelang ini adalah donasi utk membantu meringankan biaya pengobatannya, terpaksa bergeser sedikit menjadi donasi kedukaan.

Banyak dari ikan ini berkualitas baik. Bagi teman2 yang berkenan menyumbang, bisa menitipkan penawaran ke teman yang hadir di lokasi acara.

Semoga Tuhan membalas kebaikan om semua.

----------


## fajarhto

Amin YRA semoga lelangannya ludes.

----------


## ipaul888

Newbie ijin ikut

----------


## david_pupu

thankyou teman2 semua atas kehadirannya diacara temu akbar. 

Untuk peserta yg dtg ada hadiah undian berikut 

3 handuk koi by dodo and ludokoi
6 pack 2 kg dainichi silkworm by koi palace
2 autofedder F&D by DIY corner 

Pemenangnya adalah 

Handuk : 
1. Gatot GTO
2. Freddy Sumo Koi
3. Wilzone 

6 pack dainchi silkworm :
1. Tjokferry 
2. Slamet kurniawan 
3. Julius moggalana
4. Paul 
5. Juan
6. Edson 

Auto fedder 

1. Bayuadhi
2. Ady

Selamat kepada para pemenang undian. Hadiah bisa menghubungi saya david pupu 0817741481. Thank youu

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;448386]thankyou teman2 semua atas kehadirannya diacara temu akbar. 

Untuk peserta yg dtg ada hadiah undian berikut 

3 handuk koi by dodo and ludokoi
6 pack 2 kg dainichi silkworm by koi palace
2 autofedder F&D by DIY corner 

Pemenangnya adalah 

Handuk : 
1. Gatot GTO
2. Freddy Sumo Koi
3. Wilzone 

6 pack dainchi silkworm :
1. Tjokferry 
2. Slamet kurniawan 
3. Julius moggalana
4. Paul 
5. Juan
6. Edson 

Auto fedder 

1. Bayuadhi - sudah diambil - 
2. Ady - sudah diambil -

Selamat kepada para pemenang undian. Hadiah bisa menghubungi saya david pupu 0817741481. Thank you

----------


## david_pupu

Thankyou teman2 semua atas kehadirannya diacara temu akbar. 

Untuk peserta yg dtg ada hadiah undian berikut 

3 handuk koi by dodo and ludokoi
6 pack 2 kg dainichi silkworm by koi palace
2 autofedder F&D by DIY corner 

Pemenangnya adalah 

Handuk : 
1. Gatot GTO - done ( next PV dibawain )
2. Freddy Sumo Koi
3. Wilzone - done terkirim 

6 pack dainchi silkworm :
1. Tjokferry - done
2. Slamet kurniawan - done 
3. Julius moggalana - done 
4. Paul - done 
5. Juan - done 
6. Edson - done next PV dibawain

Auto fedder 

1. Bayuadhi - sudah diambil - 
2. Ady - sudah diambil -

Selamat kepada para pemenang undian. Hadiah bisa menghubungi saya david pupu 0817741481. Thank you

----------


## majin91

Om david...photo photonya lom masuk ksni ya?hahaha..

----------


## david_pupu

Wohh iyaa musti minta om odhinn

----------


## ipaul888

kemarin di acara temu akbar dapat pakan, terima kasih

----------


## david_pupu



----------


## ipaul888

baju kuning calon ny om wil ya?

----------


## david_pupu

Rebutin pakan gratisan wkwkwkwk.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Rebutin pakan gratisan wkwkwkwk.


Uda gt ga jd pakannya .... x

----------


## frostbitez

> Rebutin pakan gratisan wkwkwkwk.



itu yg silau pake helm siapa yah

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Helm menandakan mature

----------


## fajarhto

Seru..kompak..bergembira ...
Buat om om yang belum hadir...next temu akbar hadir yaa...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Seru..kompak..bergembira ...
> Buat om om yang belum hadir...next temu akbar hadir yaa...


Nahhh paketu sdh bersabda... hayukkk next ya di MP ke 7

----------

